# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Krank in der Klinik?

## zahnfee_to_be

Wie regelt ihr das in den klinischen Semestern, wenn ihr mal lnger krank seit?
Eine Freundin von mir (wir sind ja noch in der Vorklinik), die war jetzt z.B. zwei Wochen mit einer fiesen Infektion zwei Wochen auer Gefecht gesetzt und konnte nicht zur Uni. Das war nicht so dramatisch; es gibt ja nur bei wenigen Veranstaltungen Anwesenheitspflicht und selbst bei denen darf man ja 20% fehlen. 
Wie ist das in der Klinik? Mal angenommen, einen erwischt tatschlich die Grippe? Ich hre ja immer so, dass Fehlzeiten in der Klinik eine kleine Katastrophe seien.

----------


## jan_mediklin

Das mit den Fehlzeiten in der Klinik ist tatschlich ein Problem. Aber solange du nicht fr ein paar Wochen im Krankenhaus liegst oder dir den Arm brichst, bekommst du das schon irgendwie hin.
Wenn man tatschlich wie deine Freundin fr lngere Zeit berhaupt nicht zur Uni/Zahnklinik kann, ist das schon echt problematisch.

----------


## baugruen

Ja, das stimmt schon; allerdings habe ich solche flle nie erlebt. die meisten kommen eben auch mit einer kleinen erkltung zur uni und kurieren sich dann am wochenende halbwegs aus. aber dass jemand jetzt krankheitsbedingt einen kurs nicht geschafft hat - das kam in meinem umfeld nie vor.

----------

